# Are Cannondale CAAD9 7's made in Asia?



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Question: 

Are Cannondale CAAD9 7's framesets made in Asia or in America? 

LBS sales person told me it was made in Asia. 

True or not?


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

More questions (searches are confusing me now): 

No 2010 CAAD9 7's?

Were there any BB30 2009 CAAD9's produced? 

Frame differences between '09 CAAD9 5 VS 2010 CAAD9 5?


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

2ndGen said:


> More questions (searches are confusing me now):
> 
> No 2010 CAAD9 7's?
> 
> ...



You were able to get bb30 with 2009 team orders and I think they came with a bb30 at the end of the year but not sure. may have already been making 2010 at the time heard this.

George


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

I was looking at CAAD9's at the end of the 2009 model year and my LBS told me to wait to buy a 2010 because it had BB30 and the (regular, non-team-order) 2009's didn't.

Cannondale site doesn't list a 2010 CAAD9-7. If you're looking at a 7, it has to be a 2009?

Asad


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a CAAD9 build where the frame/fork are from a 2009 CAAD9-7:









The CAAD9 frame is the same from the "lowest" (9-6 Tiagra?) build to the "highest" build (9-1 Dura Ace). Still made in USA...

The main difference between 2009 and 2010 are probably the BB30 bottom bracket shell (and on the full bikes the crankset will be BB30 unless you go 9-1 Dura Ace) and the lighter Premium fork in the 2010.

2010 line doesn't offer the 9-7 version, but if they are around, you could possibly get a discount on the 2009 CAAD9-7. For the lower pricepoint, Cannondale is offering a new 2010 CAAD8 bike instead, and those are NOT made in the USA. Maybe that is what your LBS was talking about.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

asad137 said:


> I was looking at CAAD9's at the end of the 2009 model year and my LBS told me to wait to buy a 2010 because it had BB30 and the (regular, non-team-order) 2009's didn't.
> 
> Cannondale site doesn't list a 2010 CAAD9-7. If you're looking at a 7, it has to be a 2009?
> 
> Asad



When I do get a CAAD9, it'll have to be a BB30. 
Came across an '09 that claimed to be a BB30. 

Basically, I thought about getting a CAAD9 7 for the frameset (if it had the full carbon fork) and 
throwing the take-off parts (groupset, wheels, cockpit, etc...) in the parts bin and building up the frameset. 

I've been told that the difference between a CAAD9 7 (that's supposedly *non*-BB30/*not* made in USA/*non*-full carbon fork) 
and a BB30 frameset which is made in the USA & has a full carbon fork is $200. "less". 
If both were identical framesets, I'd gladly pay the +$200. for a full bike. 

But then again, there's color...I love that matte black. It looks like I'll be buying a frameset. 
That way, I'll have total peace of mind.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

milkbaby said:


> I have a CAAD9 build where the frame/fork are from a 2009 CAAD9-7:
> 
> 
> The CAAD9 frame is the same from the "lowest" (9-6 Tiagra?) build to the "highest" build (9-1 Dura Ace). Still made in USA...
> ...


Thanks for the info. 

Yeah...I noticed that...couldn't find anything on the 7 this year. 

I really like that FSA SL-K Light BB30 Crankset and the _potential_ to upgrade to a Hollowgram Si Crankset someday.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks to all that have answered. 

I've decided to either go for a used CAAD9 BB30 full bike in Matte Black and tailor that to my needs or just get a frameset brand new. 
I'm a Trek guy, but when it comes to aluminum, (in the words of Duncan McCloud) "there can be only be one"...a CAAD9. 
When I make a Carbon purchase in the $3K range, the SuperSix 3 is a strong consideration. 
And along with any Madone, I also drool for Cannondale's HiMOD Ultimate über-bikes. 

I'm hoping that they continue to be as strong (or stronger) as they are despite being sold off last year.

But one things for sure, a( ) Cannondale(s) is(are) in my future.
A CAAD9 definitely. 
A SuperSix, possibly. 

:yesnod:


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Damn...think I've located an '09 CAAD9 7. 

Problem is, it's too tempting to say no to. 
Of course, no BB30/full carbon fork. 
But it's going to be built for crits. 

After I wrote what I wrote regarding the BB30, I started to think about "why" I wanted a CAAD9.
Part of the CAAD9's allure is that if I crash, I can rebuild quick with readily available parts.

So maybe, a non-BB30 frame would be actually better? 
(wayyyyy more cost effective crank options?)


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

2ndGen said:


> Damn...think I've located an '09 CAAD9 7.
> 
> Problem is, it's too tempting to say no to.
> Of course, no BB30/full carbon fork.
> ...


VeloNews had an article testing BB30 cranks versus the external bearing cup versions of SRAM and FSA cranksets (two manufacturers that make the same "model" crankset as BB30 or external bearing cup version), and they were somewhat disappointed in the small gain in crankset stiffness, i.e. it wasn't that much stiffer. The main gain they thought was the BB30 crankset/bottom bracket combo being lighter.

On the other hand, some other people say the 24mm spindle cranksets are already stiffer than needed for the majority of riders, and the real factor is frame stiffness -- that you're going to experience deflection in the frame before the crankset spindle and bottom bracket.

Seems to me if you're going to crash it, just get whatever you can get your mitts on for as cheap as you can! If you HAVE to have the matte black, I'm guessing parting out a 2009 CAAD9-7 is probably the cheapest way to do it if you can live without BB30... Personally, I don't like any of the 2010 paint schemes, only really dig the matte black...


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

milkbaby said:


> Seems to me if you're going to crash it, just get whatever you can get your mitts on for as cheap as you can! If you HAVE to have the matte black, I'm guessing parting out a 2009 CAAD9-7 is probably the cheapest way to do it if you can live without BB30... Personally, I don't like any of the 2010 paint schemes, only really dig the matte black...


Thanks..."that"s the plan. :thumbsup: 
On my way to go see one during the weekend.  

The CAAD9 for me will be strictly a race bike.
I don't think I'll need BB30 for this bike.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

milkbaby said:


> VeloNews had an article testing BB30 cranks versus the external bearing cup versions of SRAM and FSA cranksets (two manufacturers that make the same "model" crankset as BB30 or external bearing cup version), and they were somewhat disappointed in the small gain in crankset stiffness, i.e. it wasn't that much stiffer. The main gain they thought was the BB30 crankset/bottom bracket combo being lighter.
> 
> On the other hand, some other people say the 24mm spindle cranksets are already stiffer than needed for the majority of riders, and the real factor is frame stiffness -- that you're going to experience deflection in the frame before the crankset spindle and bottom bracket.
> 
> Seems to me if you're going to crash it, just get whatever you can get your mitts on for as cheap as you can! If you HAVE to have the matte black, I'm guessing parting out a 2009 CAAD9-7 is probably the cheapest way to do it if you can live without BB30... Personally, I don't like any of the 2010 paint schemes, only really dig the matte black...


*none of the following is directed at milkbaby and is simply an extension of what he/she said or what I'd say in normal conversation*

The VeloSnooze article is a joke. The design lives up to exactly what it claims; lighter and stiffer. They simply felt it wasn't enough of either  . This coming from the guys that claim that there is nothing wrong with square taper. While there is nothing technically wrong with square taper, the stiffness difference is noticeable from it to octo to BB30. They tested only manufactures that make both a standard and BB30 cranks in the same model in an effort to "normalize" something. What, I'm not sure. They left out the 3 obvious cranks that fully use the advantages of BB30. Additionally, it was a bench test. They didn't put it in a frame. It doesn't require an engineer to figure out that not all stiffness gains will come from the crank alone. There are advantages as well on the frame end..... which was glossed over. So........ VeloSnooze = 1/2 assed testing. But.... even a 1/2 assed attempt led them to an affirmation of the claim BB30 makes. It simply wasn't enough for them. In an industry where splitting hairs means sales dollars these are guys saying the hair is to thin to split, yet the SL3 is the best bike they have even ridden . Shocker. Anything those guys say should checked with a BS meter and treated as suspect.

Here's my (extremely biased, yet truthful) take on the deal. The overall setup will be lighter and stiffer. If we move away from the bottom bracket for a second and look at the head tube you'll see why. Damn near everyone is going with an oversized headset these days on the mountain and road side. Why you ask? It's a bigger tube inside a bigger tube. It's stiffer and lighter. Look at DH bikes' rear axels. Look at the new Fox forks that are a 15mm QR and 20mm through axels. All increased size for increase stiffness and or decreased weight. So..... why is it so hard to believe that making a BB spindle (a tube, in a tube) bigger would increase its stiffness and decrease its weight? Again, I'm (very) biased but, what about this doesn't make sense? Seriously? It's a tube, ina' tube. We're not landing it on the moon.

OT

Anything CAAD9 means made in the US. From the CAAD9 1 to the 6 8 what ever. CAAD9=US. End of story. 

Al is more impact resistant than carbon. However, it's not indestructible. It will break in a crash. It's less likely than carbon but it'll break, promise. The old adage is still true, "don't race what you can't afford to replace." CAAD9 ~$900 Super6 ~$3000 it's as simple as that. You're not going to win a 90min crit because you're on one or the other. I own both.... both are stiff, both are light, both are good for crits. Pick a color.

Starnut


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Mr, Nut :thumbsup:

Lol..."VeloSnooze"


----------

